# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  καλως ηρθα!!!

## paschalis_S

καλησπερα, ονομαζομαι Πασχαλης.παλια ασχολιομουν με κοτες νανακια αλλα μας ειχαν γεμισει κοτοπουλακια...και τα δωσαμε αναγκαστηκα  :: .μετα ασχολιθηκα με παπιες ασπρες κανονικες αλλα ποτε δεν μας κλωσσησαν κι ετσι ειχα παρει μια κλωσσομηχανη και εβγαζα παπακια αλλα δεν μου αρεζε τετοιου ειδους αναπαραγωγη και ετσι τα αφησα ολα ελευθερα στο φραγμα Θερμης οπου τα επισκεπτομαι και ειναι πολυ ευτυχισμενα!!!τωρα εχω 8 παπιες 3mallard(αγριοπαπιες), 3ασπρες κανονικες και 1ασπρομαυρη...και θελω πολυ να μου κλωσσησουν οι αγριοπαπιες...

----------


## zack27

Καλως ηρθες Πασχαλη!!!  ::

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες Πασχαλη καλη διαμονη  ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλως όρισες  :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς όρισες Πασχάλη, με τα "παπάκια στη σειρά"  ::

----------


## dimitris1973

Πασχαλη καλος ηρθες ..Αφού έχεις εμπειρία σε κλωσσομηχανη δώσε συμβουλές εκεί που γράφουμε για τις μηχανές αυτές.

εδω
viewtopic.php?f=78&t=4346

----------


## xXx

Καλωσόρισες Πασχάλη στην παρέα μας   ::

----------


## paschalis_S

καλως σας βρικα...ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που ειμαι μελος του site σας και θα εχω την εικαιρια να μαιραζομαι τα προβληματα μου με τις παπιες μου, πληροφοριες, συμβουλες κ.ά. "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"   ::

----------


## panos70

καλως ορισες Πασχαλη καλη διαμονη στο φορουμ, δειξε καμια φωτο με  τα παπακια στη σειρά     "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Rania

Καλως όρισες Πασχάλη  ::

----------


## paschalis_S

Πανο, για να βγαλω τα "παπακια στη σειρα" μαλλον χλωμο το βλεπω, γιατι δεν εχω καλη συνδεση και δεν μπορει να τις ανεβασει...  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλωσήρθες Πασχάλη!
Μωρέ, προσπάθησε να μας τα ανεβάσεις! Έστω μία φωτογραφία!

----------


## marlene

Καλώς τον!!!   ::  
η φωτό όντως θα μετρούσε, αυτά τα πλάσματα έχουν πολύ όμορφους χρωματισμούς!  "fullyhappy"

----------


## elena1996

Καλως ηρθες Πασχαλη και καλη διαμονη!!!  ::   ::

----------

